# Is there a way to retrieve AIM conversations?



## razz05 (May 21, 2007)

I was asked to go to my father's girlfriend's house on Wednesday to retrieve past AIM conversations that her daughter has had with someone. I've never done this, but I'm fairly computer literate. I am pretty sure nothing has been deleted by anyone, so if someone could just point me in the right direction for where to look, that'd be cool. THANKS IN ADVANCE.

Lindsay


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

Unless you have an AIM addon in the computer, the concensus on the net is that once the Chat is closed there is nothing on the computer to recover.

AOL may have a log but who knows if they would help you if they did?

Here are some programs you could add NOW to log future chats. If one of them is on the computer, the prior chats may have been logged.

Good luck.


----------



## razz05 (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for your help. Supposedly the girl's father has been printing off AIM conversations this girl has been having with friends and plans to use them in court (her saying she wants to live with him and not her mom, etc), so there has to be a way to do it... somehow.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

razz05 said:


> I was asked to go to my father's girlfriend's house on Wednesday to retrieve past AIM conversations that her daughter has had with someone. I've never done this, but I'm fairly computer literate. I am pretty sure nothing has been deleted by anyone, so if someone could just point me in the right direction for where to look, that'd be cool. THANKS IN ADVANCE.
> 
> Lindsay


Aol has a log manager but you can only retrieve them if you firstly initiate the log to save them


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

He apparently has the AOL log manager already initiated or one of the other programs suggested in my post if he "has been printing off AIM conversations this girl has been having..." Can't he tell you how he has been "printing off" the conversations?


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

razz05 said:


> Thanks for your help. Supposedly the girl's father has been printing off AIM conversations this girl has been having with friends and plans to use them in court (her saying she wants to live with him and not her mom, etc), so there has to be a way to do it... somehow.


surely if that were true then her father could just as easily send the proof to whom it concerned, her mother perhaps, if he was indeed going to take it further,perhaps you need this confirming before you do anything on someone else's behalf


----------

